# Eclipse erste schritte



## chrisjahl (30. Juni 2007)

hallo lieber user,

habe mir heute eine 1000 seitiges Java progrmmierbuch gekauft und der CD war Eclipse enthalten, nun dokter ich schon ne stunde lang rum wie man bei Eclipse ne Grafische oberfläche erstellen kann, habe schon oft mit java Programmiert aber halt nur mit dem JDeveloper von Oracle und dort war eine GUI (Graphical user Interface  ) welche leider bei eclipse nicht finde.
ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen

danke im voraus

mfg chris


----------



## limago (30. Juni 2007)

Hi,

zu Eclipse gibt es den Visual Editor. Den kannst Du hier runterladen.

Gruß


----------



## chrisjahl (30. Juni 2007)

danke ist der besser als der Jigloo, habe gerade einige gefunden, welcher ist den am populärsten

vielen danke für die antwort


----------



## limago (30. Juni 2007)

Den Jigloo kenne ich nicht. Der VE ist aber super dokumentiert und macht guten Code. Außerdem gibt es ein Tutorial auf Video zum download. 

Die wenigen Oberflächen, die ich mache werden in der Regel per Hand erzeugt :-(

Gruss


----------



## chrisjahl (30. Juni 2007)

habe das plug in korrekt die verzeichnisse implementiert aber kann leider das plug in nicht finden bei eclipse, könntest du mir den link geben mit den video

vielen dank


----------



## limago (30. Juni 2007)

Du musst den VE genau nach Anweisung installieren. Hier das Video

http://www.eclipse.org/vep/WebContent/docs/demos/custom_field/FieldBean.html


----------

